# P. leopoldi - 150 gallon planted



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

Here is another update for the WC leopoldi angels I acquired about six months ago. I have since added a nice little M. festivum, who gets along great in this group, and would like to add a couple more but they are not very common around here for some reason. I have abandoned the idea of eartheaters and will add some Apistos of some kind in the near future.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesoe looking tank *Stellaluna*. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: Oh and nice Angels too.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice Angels but the tank is just of the charts. AWESOME setup


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Once again I must state my hatred of your aquascaping prowess. 

How are the leo's doing? I have always read they are the nastiest angel towards each other. Notice any more aggression than a scalare group?


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

dwarfpike said:


> Once again I must state my hatred of your aquascaping prowess.


Don't hold back, now.... go ahead and say what you think! :wink:



> How are the leo's doing? I have always read they are the nastiest angel towards each other. Notice any more aggression than a scalare group?


They are doing great. They are not particularly nasty - not even as nasty as a spawning pair of domestic scalare I once had, who would lip lock and bite eyes and everything else. These spar with each other, certainly, but they don't hurt each other and they all school around together quite well. It may change if they pair off, but no particular sign of that currently. I would not consider them to be particularly aggressive - there are cardinals and Endler's in there that are completely ignored by the angels.


----------

